# Escambia 6 January 2013



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

AP and I headed to Escambia today to continue the streak of catching some big ones on Escambia. We hit our favorite spots as normal. Some spots where fruitful and others were dead. We managed to catch countless White Trout, a few Specks, 2 Nice Stripers, a Red Fish, and 2 Bass. Water temps were in the low 50s, it was windy and it started to rain later in the afternoon. It was a good day seeing that the weather sucked. AP caught all the big fish today, I was the net guy today--check out the photos. 

NJD :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice striper!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for report, pics, & sharing NJD.

I too like being the net person on some days...helps jiggle the brain on personal techniques.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

Great report. Did you guys get the bites on the bottom? I worked over the hot ditch in the morning, but with no results. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice catch AP, have the reds been doing anything around those parts?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

good job guys.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

HOOPER said:


> Great report. Did you guys get the bites on the bottom? I worked over the hot ditch in the morning, but with no results. Thanks for the info.



All fish caught bumping the bottom. AP would throw to a ledge and drag it off to the deep and boom. They were hard to find, but once you found them, you knew it. 

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I got one rat red on a crankbait. No real sign of any good ones.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> I got one rat red on a crankbait. No real sign of any good ones.



That Red was more like a Nutria. Roll Tide...

NJD


----------

